# Stanley NO 78 parts



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I just picked up a "complete" Stanley 78 off eBay. Add said complete with guides. Pics included both fence and depth gauge. However, when I opened the package today there is no depth gauge or thumb screw. I contacted seller and he said he thought he sent it because he could not find it. So, I need to find a depth gauge and screw. I searched eBay and found a couple but they were more than I paid for the entire plane. I don't want to buy another one just to get a gauge. Any ideas where I can find one?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd be returning that plane and giving that seller bad marks. That bait and switch BS is not to be accepted! That being said, they are at a premium. I'm guessing you'll look to spend about what you did on the fence and depth stop. Wow, that makes me mad to hear. Search Ebay for 78 under collectibles. What they have will pop up.


----------



## EricD (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd let the seller know you're going to toast him on feedback if he doesn't refund all your money including return shipping. Bait and switch is the mark of a very bad ebay seller.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Return to sender.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i was watching that auction. but i won another one that included a 4 planes and a 78 that the seller said was not complete.

i have no idea what is missing, and no idea how much it will cost to make it complete. but i don't plan to do anything with it in the near future, so i will just shove it in a drawer and try to figure it out later.

i really bid on it for the planes.


----------

